# Frusciante



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's my Lil'fru


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## FishKisser (Mar 9, 2010)

very photogenic


----------

